# Help needed please



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Already asked this on another forum and got no replies.
My 2 girl rabbits have lost fur on there inner legs and one rabbit has no fur on her stomach.
I originally thought they were making nests but there are no nests.
They don't live together, they live with boys but this has only happened to the girls.
Im really worried about them, can someone please offer some advice?


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Have you checked for mites? It might need a vet to confirm this (skin scrapings). If not, I don't know what else to suggest as I would have suggested nesting. Good luck with finding out.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Are they breeding rabbits then? Might be stress, how big are your hutches? Or like someone has already said it could be mites. you need to take them to the vets. Mites effect buns that are stressed, moulting or under the weather usually.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

They are not breeding now, Cassidy had 3 litters when she was young, Lacey hasn't had any litters. 
Haven't seen any signs of mites. I think i'll take them to the vets to be on the safe side.
Thanks for the help


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

CreativeLC said:


> They are not breeding now, Cassidy had 3 litters when she was young, Lacey hasn't had any litters.
> Haven't seen any signs of mites. I think i'll take them to the vets to be on the safe side.
> Thanks for the help


But you have them in with bucks? Are they neutered? How big are your hutches? Let us know how you get on at the vets.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

They both live with bucks, who are neutered. The girls aren't spayed though.
Large hutches with runs underneath them.
Will book an appointement at vets on Monday, not sure how quickly they will get seen though.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Is their skin flakey? Definetely sounds like mites to me whish is easy to treat with drops on the back of the neck, usually from your vet but some pet stores sell them too. Better get them checked over though. I suggest you get your does spayed too, especially the doe that hasnt had any litters, 80% unspayed does develop cancer of the uterus.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Im worried about getting them spayed as they are quite old now. Only just heard about the cancer percentage.
No there skin is not flaky at all but i have seen them scratching a bit.
Will see what the vet says.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

CreativeLC said:


> Im worried about getting them spayed as they are quite old now. Only just heard about the cancer percentage.
> No there skin is not flaky at all but i have seen them scratching a bit.
> Will see what the vet says.


Aww ok how old are they? Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

When I had Sophie I never knew about the cancer issue till she was old. The vet refused to spay her when I asked for it because she was 7, she then started suffereing with her teeth and was pts aged 8 due to a nasty infection in her gums we couldn't get rid of.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> When I had Sophie I never knew about the cancer issue till she was old. The vet refused to spay her when I asked for it because she was 7, she then started suffereing with her teeth and was pts aged 8 due to a nasty infection in her gums we couldn't get rid of.


I think it depends largely on their health too, 7 is quite old but ive known buns spayed at that age, of course they were very good for their age and fit and healthy. I think honestly id be very worried about spaying a bun that old myself.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Cassidy is 5 and Lacey will be 5 in December. I wish i had known about the cancer risk when they were younger.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Ask your vet about getting them done ASAP then. As some people know I got my Daisy through the vets where I work as her owner didn't want her anymore I took her on. The day she was handed over to me she hadn't been spayed so I got one of the vets to do it there and then for me as she was already 4 years old. I was the nurse monitoring the anaesthetic so was there with her to see the op. She had a very messy uterus and it turned out to be cancer so she was very lucky she was handed over to me and spayed in time before it got to a stage she couldn't be saved. From the outside she looked like any other healthy bun but inside she was slowly being killed.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

5 isnt too old if they are in good health, as Kammie said its incrediably important.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Cassidy is not in great health- she had myxiomatosis last year and had babies very young which means she has never really got to a healthty weight again.
I would be very worried to get them operated on, i will have to have a think about it.
I do understand it is important.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

CreativeLC said:


> Cassidy is not in great health- she had myxiomatosis last year and had babies very young which means she has never really got to a healthty weight again.
> I would be very worried to get them operated on, i will have to have a think about it.
> I do understand it is important.


Crikey thats scary was she up to date on vacc? Keep hearing about buns with myxi. Might be worth at least discussing with your vet, its more important that your doe that hasnt had a litter is done as she is at most risk.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Will ask the vet about Lacey being spayed. Trying to get an appointment at vets but they are really busy.
Cassidy had only had one myxi vacc so she wasn't up to date. I never realised what a horrible disease myxi is, my poor bun Louis suffered the worst but luckily he was strong enough to pull through.
If only i knew all these things 5 years ago when i got my first bun, none of this would have happened.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

My Mum took Cassie to the vets and as i thought they weren't bothered at all about the fur loss.
'Just see how it goes' is what they said, useless they really are.
Don't know what to think about the fur loss now.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

CreativeLC said:


> My Mum took Cassie to the vets and as i thought they weren't bothered at all about the fur loss.
> 'Just see how it goes' is what they said, useless they really are.
> Don't know what to think about the fur loss now.


Can you post some pictures? I suggest you change your vet!!! Some dont care at all about rabbits  I took tinks when she only had a 2cm x 2cm bit of fur lose and she had a very minor case of mites and was moulting at the same time, my vets were brilliant just a couple of drops on the back of the neck cleared it up.

I suggest you treat them for mites, it wont do any harm.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

agree with crofty here your vets sound poo as most are for rabbits


----------



## *Sam* (Aug 19, 2009)

Did the vet take a weight of your buns? if not i think you should try to get their weight maybe using the kitchen scales and treat for mites i use these with my rabbits Easimec Ivermectin 0.5% 10ml-Hyperdrug and this is what most vets will use but you will need to have their weight to be able to use these drops.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Sam- thanks for that advice i will look into it, and no they weren't weighed.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

crofty said:


> Can you post some pictures? I suggest you change your vet!!! Some dont care at all about rabbits  I took tinks when she only had a 2cm x 2cm bit of fur lose and she had a very minor case of mites and was moulting at the same time, my vets were brilliant just a couple of drops on the back of the neck cleared it up.
> 
> I suggest you treat them for mites, it wont do any harm.


No pics at the moment im afraid. Will defo look into treating them myself.
I just knew the vets wouldn't care.
They just said cos its growing back that its ok basically, im so annoyed.
Thanks for the info


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

CreativeLC said:


> No pics at the moment im afraid. Will defo look into treating them myself.
> I just knew the vets wouldn't care.
> They just said cos its growing back that its ok basically, im so annoyed.
> Thanks for the info


If you look at the new owners thread there is a list of vets somewhere on there that are bun specialists i think. Definetely change your vets, if they are unconcerned over that certainly dont take your does to be spayed there its clear they dont know what they are doing. The fur will still grow back with mites but they'll keep pulling it out and its very uncomfortable/itchy for them.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Our vets is good in the way that they only charge you when you get meds or something but other than that they are rubbish.
Will look into getting another vet, at least for the rabbits.


----------

